
Voatz urges Supreme Court to place limits on security research - chabad360
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2020/09/online-voting-vendor-voatz-urges-supreme-court-to-limit-security-research/
======
zepto
Now we know for certain that their voting system in untrustworthy.

